# AccuCraft Climax - any news?



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornin', all - just reminding myself that it's now over six months since Dwight snuck in a few pix of the live-steam Climax over at Cliff's. He mentioned a few tweaks were needed, including a lube-retaining cover over the transfer gears, and the possibility of re-siting the pressure gauge to allow a servo to be installed in the vacated space. Others opined that headlight was overly large - me, I like it, but that's a personal thing.

Since then, a deafening hush............

I was running my cheap ol' sparkie Climax - a very nice model, if a trifle short on realism - up on the base last wednesday at the elementary school end of year fair, and thinking how nice it would have been to have run a steamer instead [sigh]. 
tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Accucraft iis still going for a fall delivery.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I got tired of waiting--purchased a used Aster...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Real nice Tom. I like the look of your logs also what is it pine?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what kind of tree it was. It was from my back yard, and had red leaves.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, that tree with the RED LEAVES is POISON OAK, now all of your skin is going to fall off.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....or some sort of Acer? If so, that is an EXPENSIVE log load!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't wait for a $1800 loco so he buys a $4000 loco instead?

This is a *DEAL? *Oy. Such a business, I'd like to run. 'I'm sorry, we don't have the $1500 MTH BIG BOY in stock right now, but we've got a couple of $15 THOUSAND Aster Big Boys.....buy one of these instead.'

Anyhow, find your Aster Climax. They might have them stacked ten high in your local corner store but here in UK I've never seen one for sale. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aster Climax has been selling via Ebay for round about 2200. Quite a few change hands each year.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Diamondhead is one place where this type locomotive sales take place regularly almost every year.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

So cheap. Well, where you guys live, anyhow. Might be joining the Aster Climax crowd after all. 

The only one I've ever seen was in Tokyo, steaming around like the 'Hiawatha' - kind of put me off. I assume they can be made to go slowly? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine can run slow. You need a load and the key is RC. I usually pull 6 Accucraft log cars, with or without logs. It will not run at the speed If like it to run but that it due to the gearing and also the small bore that bent run slow with all that drag.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 19 Jun 2010 07:15 PM 
Diamondhead is one place where this type locomotive sales take place regularly almost every year.


Yup, I can agree... Picked mine up at Diamondhead '09 for a touch under 2Gs. (Thank you Richie!) Was this one of the ones you were thinking about Bruce?










(Look, I'm wearin' all my cool Diamondhead gear!!!)


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

Stole is probably a better word!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine was set up for RC, but I converted it back to manual. It can run slowly, but you have to closely monitor the throttle. 

Here is a video of her running last Saturday...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom - it looks VERY good. And sort of slower than the one I saw in Japan..... 

Thanks for posting the movie. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for Terry... new photos of the ELECTRIC Climax. The live steam version isn't here (NSS). I'll ask Cliff tomorrow when they are expected and see if he has a ballpark date.





































Edit: Okay, I saw Cliff tonight. The official word is expect the live steam and electric Climaxes by the end of the year.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Dwight - that looks pretty spiffy to me, but I'm no expert - all I have right now is the Bachmann sparkie - a real little gem. What is the general concensus on the appearance of THIS one, bearing in mind that some folks have already ripped it to shreds when it was seen in unpainted version? The headlight has been changed, for a start..... 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Find


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome Terry... ask and you shall receive... hehehe


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Dwight, 
Photos looks great. 
Did you happen to take a picture of the right side? 
Did you get a measurement of the overall size? 
Thanks 

Wesley 
SA #212


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No and no. Sorry.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Tac -- the version seen here is modeled after the Michigan-California Climax #4. The earlier photos of an unpainted engine were of a more generic, 40-ton engine. AC is offering both models.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By JoelB on 17 Jul 2010 02:51 PM 
Tac -- the version seen here is modeled after the Michigan-California Climax #4. The earlier photos of an unpainted engine were of a more generic, 40-ton engine. AC is offering both models. 
Thank you, Joel, for that information. The three years it will take for at least one of them to ooze over here to UK will give me time to save up my pension coupons to pay for one.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

FYI : In the Narrow Gauge and short line Gazette March/April "Custom Model Products" adds says "Climax Two Truck In STOCK!- Order Today! 1-800-443 -8567 or custommodelproducts.com 

The add is on page 45 so i don't see a problem even if Accucraft has a delay in producing the Climax" This GUY Has them "IN STOCK" mmmh


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I spoke to Cliff and Bing from Accucraft during the NSS. Bing reports the Climax actually is in production now and he expects delivery by Dec '10 or Jan '11. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The Climax shown on the CMP site is the early brass Accucraft prototype. Trust me, he does NOT have them in stock regardless of what his web site says. They haven't been produced yet.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll trust you,Dwight ! 

Just another Dealer on my "DO NOT BELIEVE-----DO NOT BUY " Shopping list . Bigfoot is alive ______ Bigmouth too!!!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bing has advised several dealers that the delivery date has been changed to December, 2011...19 months from now...

.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 25 Jul 2010 06:51 PM 

Bing has advised several dealers that the delivery date has been changed to December, 2011...19 months from now...

.
Ah.

Fergit it.

The near three-year wait for my Hudson was bad enough and should have cured me. This time it has. I'll go try find an Aster version instead - at least THEY have been made.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

There were 500 or 600 of the Aster versions made, depending on who's list you believe They do come up once in a while so if you're looking let you Aster Dealer know and I am sure he will find one for you. I found two last year for my customers, one was a kit never opened.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bing has advised several dealers that the delivery date has been changed to December, 2011...19 months from now...Where did you hear this? Cliff just told me two weeks ago to expect them by the end of this year.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I contacted Cliff about this yesterday and he said he'd check with Bing and get back to me. He just called and told me the Dec 2011 delivery date on the Climax was a typo in the email and the expected delivery is still Dec 2010 as I was told before.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

it's amazing how the little fingers on a keyboard can cause all kinds of concerns.............glad I never make mistakes!!!!! 

.


----------



## Smokey2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pics posted on Accucraft website-


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Recent update: 

PROJECTS UNDER DEVELOPMENT: 
1. AT â€" SOUTHERN PACIFIC 4-6-0, BRASS, ELECTRIC & LIVE STEAM, 1:20.3 (ETA: 1/2011) 
2. AT â€" EBT #12 2-8-2, BRASS, ELECTRIC & LIVE STEAM, 1:20.3 (ETA: 2/2011) 
3. AT â€" PENNSY T1 4-4-4-4, BRASS, LIVE STEAM , 1:32 (ETA: 3/2011) 
4. AT â€" CLIMAX, BRASS, ELECTRIC & LIVE STEAM, 1:20.3 (ETA: 12/2010) 
5. AML â€" K-4, BRASS, LIVE STEAM, 1:29 (ETA: 2/2011) 
6. AML â€" USRA 0-6-0 WITH VANDY TENDER, METAL, LIVE STEAM, 1:29 (ETA: 12/2010) 
7. RIDEON â€" FORNEY, METAL, LIVE STEAM, 7 Â½â€� GAUGE (ETA: 11/2010) 
8. RIDEON â€" CASE TRACTOR ENGINE, LIVE STEAM, 1â€� SCALE (ETA: 12/2010)


----------

